#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-13
 * mama21mama 0/
<sardfdsds> hola
<sardfdsds> hola?
<mama21mama> <mama21mama> transmitiendo en justin de forma nativa
<mama21mama> <mama21mama> http://cut07.tk/justinnativo_linux
<granjero> hola, quiero evacuar una duda: tengo que armar un servidor que va a funcionar como disco compartido. necesito que tenga varias carpetas distintas a las cuales puedan acceder distintos usuarios. A ese server van a acceder varias PC con ubuntu y otras con winxp. para eso samba es lo que tengo que usar no?
<user__> bueeenas
<FREDD2> alguno tiene problemas con zoneedit?
<granjero> FREDD2, !
<granjero> que es zoneedit?
<sansen> granjero, creo que sí, samba vendría bien
<sansen> que OS tiene el "servidor" ?
<granjero> todavia ninguno
<granjero> pensaba un ubuntu 10.04
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-14
<FREDD2> granjero, !
<granjero> FREDD2, estoy mirando una peli
<FREDD2> oka
<granjero> FREDD2,
<granjero> andas por ahí?
<FREDD2> granjero, locaso
<FREDD2> que haces
<granjero> llegue a casa
<granjero> y me estoy fumando uno
<FREDD2> hahhahaha
<FREDD2> re da la noche
<granjero> leyendo porque los primeros 15 dias de enero
<granjero> migro todas las pc del laburo a linux
<FREDD2> se te viene el laburo
<granjero> menos un par que necesito unos soft de mierda
<granjero> lo que pasa es que soy muy amateur
<FREDD2> y bue, es la mejor manera de aprender
<FREDD2> XDDD
<granjero> de coyote sabes algo?
<FREDD2> lei por arriba
<granjero> nunca usaste?
<FREDD2> nop
<FREDD2> pero no debe ser dificil
<granjero> mi jefe quiere poner uno para que distribuya la red
<FREDD2> dicen que excelente
<granjero> lo que pasa es que no se como hacer para probarlo en una virtual
<FREDD2> failfw o algo asi se llama ahora
<FREDD2> no creo que puedas
<FREDD2> es live floppy
<granjero> jajaja
<granjero> no tengo disqueteras...
<FREDD2> por eso mismo
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> hay otra smotfirewall o algo asi
<FREDD2> que es como coyote pero en cd
<FREDD2> con algunas aplicaciones mas
<granjero> yo me baje uno y lo puse en una maquina viejita
<granjero> y no me dejaron enchufarlo a la red del laburo
<FREDD2> lo manejas todo por webmind
<granjero> si eso es lo que lei
<FREDD2> nunca lo probe tmp
<FREDD2> pero ese debe ser bien facil
<sebikul> granjero, coyotelinux existe en livecd. no debe ser muy complicado instalarlo en una vm
<granjero> y cuando lo instalo hago para que sea el quien dirija las ips y todo eso...
<granjero> me faltó el como antes del hago
<granjero> tengo que administrar ancho de banda de un laboratoario que tiene 14 iMac
<granjero> 4 estudios de radio con ubuntu para grabar y editar sonido
<granjero> 8 puestos de trabajo de los distintos deptos
<granjero> finanzas, secretaria, tecnica, alumnos, invitados, etc, etc,
<granjero> donde leo como armar la red
<granjero> una impresora minolta de red
<sebikul> granjero, acabo de leer. coyotelinux tiene para descargar una version especial para vmware
<granjero> link>
<granjero> ?
<sebikul> http://coyotelinux.com/downloads/
<granjero> ya esta bajando
<sebikul> la segunda opcion
<granjero> además estoy mudado transitoriamente y la pc mia de escritorio está en una caja
<granjero> un vecino tiene su wifi abierta pero es muy mala....
<granjero> 190mb no llegan más...
<granjero> y de hacer una vpn para unir dos sedes?
<granjero> que onda eso?
<granjero> alguien usó?
<ramferposadas_> Hola
<ramferposadas_> Tengo una consulta, a ver si me pueden ayudar, no puedo cambiar los atributos de usuario en determinados archivos alguien sabe porque puede ser
<granjero> como estás haciendolo?
<ramferposadas_> inicio el Nautilus como superusuario y trato de cambiar la propiedades
<sansen> ramferposadas_, hay formas más rápidas por consola
<ramferposadas_> ya lo intente con el ususario root, no me da error ni nada simplemente no lo cambia
<ramferposadas_> puede ser que se haya dañado el linux?
<ramferposadas_> chmod
<granjero> que atributos necesitas que tengan?
<granjero> a quienes? dueño, grupo, otros?
<mama21mama> el comando chown
<mama21mama> puedes usar.
<ramferposadas_> ya utilise el comando chown, y no lo cambia, es una ejecutable
<granjero> sudo chmod +x archivo
<granjero> creo que sería así el comando
<ramferposadas_> no me toma
<granjero> que sale?
<ramferposadas_> no me da error ni nada
<granjero> ls -la
<granjero> y pone en pastebin la salida
<granjero> o copia la linea del archivo
<ramferposadas_> es un bin
<ramferposadas_> como en pastebin?
<granjero> si es muy largo para no inundar el canal hay unas paginas que se llaman pastebin donde podes pegar texto
<granjero> en el titulo del canal hay uno
<ramferposadas_> drwx------ 1 casa casa    4096 2010-12-10 01:22 . drwx------ 1 casa casa       0 2010-12-08 11:16 .. drwx------ 1 casa casa    8192 2010-12-08 11:45 Animations drwx------ 1 casa casa       0 2010-12-08 11:45 Benchmark drwx------ 1 casa casa       0 2010-12-08 11:45 ForceFeedback drwx------ 1 casa casa    4096 2010-12-08 11:45 Help drwx------ 1 casa casa    4096 2010-12-08 11:45 KarmaData drwx------ 1 casa casa       0 2010
<ramferposadas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/543414/
<ramferposadas_> creo que ahi está
<ramferposadas_> ven sigue si el atributo de ejecutable
<ramferposadas_> bueno de todos modos gracias por la ayuda chicos
 * dannyLopez se despide
 * mama21mama 0/
<chory> \o|
<granjero> hola, ubuntu permite nombres de usurios con . en el medio??? por ej?  carlos.perez
<mama21mama> proba
<granjero> es que todavia estoy instalando
<granjero> ubuntu no acepta nombres de usuarios con  .
<luis_> buenas gente
<israel> Hola a todos
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-15
<Bytes> buenas
<Bytes> les hago una consulta, que distribucion puedo usar para hacer un router?
<FREDD2> Bytes, cualquiera que entiendas
<Bytes> FREDD2, esta bien, gracias
<FREDD2> buscate en google distro router
<FREDD2> hay muchas
<Bytes> FREDD2, si, vi una muy buena que se llama desbian
<Bytes> FREDD2, pero la idea es hacer algo desde 0
<FREDD2> debian entonces
<FREDD2> ubuntu server tmb
<FREDD2> slack
<FREDD2> y routeas con iptables o proxi cache
<Bytes> FREDD2, pregunto si conocen alguna para ver como trabaja y que no este tan cargado el kernel
<FREDD2> sobre que maquina lo vas a hacer?
<Bytes> la idea es hacer algo bastante sencillo, pero que a la vez sea potente en lo que respecta dhcp, ruteo y firewall
<Bytes> un p1 o p2 con 64 o 128
<Bytes> depende tambien lo que pueda conseguir
<FREDD2> coyote linux, smootwall (o algo asi)
<FREDD2> hay muchas
<FREDD2> anda probando, pero no vas a aprender nada
<FREDD2> la gracia es aprender iptables, y de ahi marchas
<Bytes> tampoco no es solo iptables, quiero tratar de ver como hacer una distro simil a un ios
<FREDD2> iptables, proxi cache
<FREDD2> vos decis algo tipo router, es eso solo
<FREDD2> que le agregues mas servicios, es otro tema
<Frontini-> hola
<Frontini-> alguien podria ayudarme quiero conectar mi pc a mi lcd
<Frontini-> necesito conectar mi pc a un lcd 32' pero con ubuntu no me reconoce la conexion creoq eu es prolema de la resolucion
<Guest93141> Hola a todos necestio ayuda
<Guest93141> tengo 4 particiones en mi disco pero en esta sesion solo puedo ver 1
<Obito> Hola, como estan¿? Hay alguien que use de IDE Eclipse para programar en Python ¿??
<chory> mmm quizas en algun canal de python puedan decirte mejor
 * mama21mama \\g//
<Guest76376> Hola necesito ayuda.. tengo 4 particiones en mi disco pero solo puedo ver una en el buscador.. como puedo hacer..
<mama21mama> usa gparted
<mama21mama> a ver si las ves con el.
<Guest76376> si, pero me aperecen con una candado
<Guest76376> que hago?
<mama21mama> por que no le diste permisos.
<mama21mama> <Guest76376>
<yo_rmn> buenas. Pregunta corta: veo videos de YT en orteos sitios, pero en YT veo un cuadro gris. Tampoco otros reproductores como el de listengo
<mama21mama> debes stopear en otrossitios ajenos a yt; para poder verlo en yt
<mama21mama> creo que el mismo video al mismo tiemp no te deja.
<yo_rmn> no, digo: el video que sea, no se ve en YT, pero si logro encontrarlo en otro sitio, si se ve, tampoco otros reproductores flash se ven, como el de listengo, goear, jwplayer, etc
<faktorqm> hola
<faktorqm> yo_rmn: tenes java instalado? tenes flash instalado?
<faktorqm> yo_rmn: que navegador estas usando?
<yo_rmn> śí, firefox
<Tukeke> FREDD2, o/
<faktorqm> desactiva los efectos de escritorio
<faktorqm> actualiza flash a mano
<faktorqm> actualiza java
<faktorqm> proba con opera
<Frontini-> hola alguien me ayuda a conectar mi pc con ubuntu a mi tv lcd
<FREDD2> Tukeke, \o
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Ismael Miranda / Larry Harlow - Abran Paso - Abandonada Fue - (0:24/6:15)
<Tukeke> http://www.muylinux.com/2010/12/15/openbsd-%c2%bftroyanizado-a-peticion-de-ee-uu-desde-2000-2001/
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-16
<Vero2> hola, tengo un problema que no sé como resolver. Desinstalé el pppoeconf porque me traía problemas de no guardar la configuración, para poder reinstalarlo pero no pensé en que me iba a quedar sin conexión.
<Vero2> cómo puedo recuperar pppeconf?
<sebikul> Vero2, puedes bajarlo desde cualquier pc, pasarlo a un pendrive e instalarlo desde la pc que tienhe el problema
<Vero2> sebukul gracias probaré
<Kant> hola
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> alguien sabe como puede quedar en alltray mi thunderbird, en lubuntu?; lo meto aqui: /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart pero no funciona
<granjero> hola
<granjero> FREDD2, buenas tardes
<granjero> alguien usó coyote linux y me puede dar una manito?
<FREDD2> \0
<granjero> FREDD2,
<granjero> =)
<FREDD2> granjero, que haces locaso
<granjero> aca luchando con un coyote
<FREDD2> todo tranca?
<granjero> siempre en la lucha
<FREDD2> linda mini ultra distro
<FREDD2> antes era solo apretar 1 2 o 3
<FREDD2> XD
<granjero> si pero no pude hacer andar nincuna
<FREDD2> por?
<granjero> no se
<granjero> me baje la 3.0 y se instala
<FREDD2> si, una es instalable
<granjero> pero no me toma bien las placas
<granjero> solo me toma eth0
<FREDD2> aa puede ser, es comun si son muiy modernas
<granjero> y tiene la onboars
<granjero> d
<granjero> y le mande 2 enconre más que tenia por ahi
<granjero> y nada
<granjero> siempre toma 1
<granjero> cuando le pongo que me muestre pas interfaces me manda solo lo y eth0
<FREDD2> y dale manualmente
<FREDD2> ifconfig ethX ip.que.quieras
<FREDD2> o ifconfig ethX up
<granjero> no tiene prompt
<FREDD2> jajajaj
<FREDD2> eso es envolante
<FREDD2> vos para que queres esa mini distro???
<granjero> para usarla de server
<granjero> para usarla de server DHCP y firewall
<granjero> en el laburo
<granjero> porque el router que tengo cada tanto se cuelga
<granjero> y para joder
<granjero> =)
<FREDD2> agarra una debian
<granjero> y que le pongo?
<FREDD2> hacete uin script iptables
<granjero> no me da para tanto
<FREDD2> es facilongo
<granjero> por lo que habia leido del coyote esra que lo instalabas y listo
<FREDD2> si, o guarda los cambios en el floppy
<granjero> que tiene un webadmin para configurarlo
<granjero> claro el tema es que no tengo flopis
<FREDD2> con debian tmb tenes webmin
<FREDD2> las minidistros sin promp tienen ese drama
<FREDD2> no te la reconoce, y cagaste
<FREDD2> tenes que editarla toda
<granjero> lo que voy a hacer es ir al depósito con un destornillador a desguasar pcs
<FREDD2> jajajaj
<FREDD2> see
<FREDD2> de una un hd chico
<FREDD2> un mother viejo tmb
<granjero> había unas placas de 10mbps con entrada de red y VNC
<granjero> BNC
<granjero> para hacer red coaxil
<FREDD2> esa te las toma seguro
<granjero> si tengo una con un hd de 10
<FREDD2> trata de que sean pci
<granjero> 128 ram
<FREDD2> yo que vos le mando debian, sarge o etch
<FREDD2> me tiraria mas sarge
<granjero> el tema es que no lei nada de iptables todavia
<granjero> y ahora me toca armarle todos los permisos al servidor
<FREDD2> buscate algun script echo
<granjero> y estoy leyendo sobre usuarios y grupos
<FREDD2> lo modificas y listo
<FREDD2> cuando aprendas te lo armas a medida
<granjero> ya vuelvo
<FREDD2> ok
<fluxpa> buenas tardes, soy de panama y tengo la duda, ahora mismo como a que hora cierran los negocios en argentina?
<FREDD2> 17 o 18 hs lo mas comun
<FREDD2> pero algunos cierran mas tarde
<FREDD2> y por las fechas es mas probable
<fluxpa> mas tarde que seria, las 19?
<fluxpa> 20?
<granjero> 19hs
<granjero> tambien depende que negocio
<fluxpa> gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-17
 * dannyLopez ya regresa
<yo_rmn1> buenos días gente. Instalé Unity en Lucid y ahora no tengo panel ni lanzador, no puedo cerrar sesión (en modo gráfico) y usar la TTY no me sirve pq al reiniciar X vuelve Unity con su falla, si inicio como Root entro a gnome pero no sirven: cambiar de usuario, bloquear, ni cerrar sesión (vuelve a la TTY)
<yo_rmn1> dónde dice cuál es la sesión predeterminada? sería mi pregunta
<faktorqm> hola
<faktorqm> de memoria no me acuerdo
<faktorqm> pero si logras entrar en una terminal
<faktorqm> busca el archivo X.session
<faktorqm> en tu /home/nombre_d_usuario
<faktorqm> si mal no recuerdo ahi dice con que arranca el X
<faktorqm> (doy por sentado que no desinstalaste gnome)
<faktorqm> igual cuando arranca, o sea en el login
<faktorqm> te deja elegir que escritorio vas a arrancar
<faktorqm> y de ahi en mas le pones que ese es el predeterminado
<yo_rmn1> no, el login lo salta (iniciar sesión automáticamente) pero creo recordar lo de x.session, gracias! voy a probarlo
<faktorqm> de nada! :D
<faktorqm> sino podes hacer esto
<faktorqm> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<faktorqm> sudo aptitude purge unity unity-asset-pool unity-place-applications unity-place-files libunity0 libunity-misc0
<faktorqm> o usar apt-get da =
<faktorqm> ahi desinstalas uno, restauras el otro
<yo_rmn> sí, pero purgar unity desde unity? no desinstalé gnome, tengo tmb KDE (originalmente era Kubuntu)
<faktorqm> vos estas en la consola, no en unity
<yo_rmn> tengo guake, desde el cual llamé a pidgin, a firefox, no pude instalar startupmanager
<faktorqm> si apretas ALT+F1 te tiene que mandar a la terminal modo texto
<yo_rmn> ctrl+alt+f1, sí
<faktorqm> si perdon es que no tengo un linux aca y voy de memoria
<faktorqm> bueno desde esa consola te logueas
<faktorqm> y despues lo eliminas
<faktorqm> y listo, cuando reinicies el X
<faktorqm> te deberia funcionar el gnome otra vez
<yo_rmn> mmm claro! me copio el comando y pruebo con eso
<faktorqm> ok
<yo_rmn> nos vemos en un rato
<faktorqm> dale yo toy aca
<yo_rmn> faktorqm, como de costumbre, la solución era de lo más simple, lo fácil que sería usar Linux si nos atrvieramos a pensar! Gracias!
<faktorqm> de nada capo! como lo solucionaste?
<yo_rmn> aptitude purge, desde la TTY
<faktorqm> oki buenisimo
<luinux> hola
<faktorqm> hola
<luinux> recien visite ub-ar-org y entre a pro9bar esto
<luinux> este canal
<faktorqm> buenisimo
<faktorqm> bienvenido! :D
<luinux> grs!
<luinux> vos estas habitualmente?
<faktorqm> a la mañana por lo general siempre
<faktorqm> a la tarde depende
<faktorqm> la explicacion es simple, a la mañana trabajo
<faktorqm> a la tarde no, tonces a veces me conecto a veces no
<luinux> bueno, yo en el trabajo no tengo inet... Nos vemos
<luinux> chau
 * mama21mama 0/
<NeoRanger> wenas!!
<granjero> NeoRanger,
<NeoRanger> hola granjero
<granjero> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-18
 * dannyLopez se va
<Bytes> buenas
<Bytes> alguien me podria ayudar con iptables e intefaces virtuales
<Guest10372> Bytes, que drama tenes?
<Guest10372> ifconfi eth* 1,2
<Guest10372> asi asignas una virtual
<Bytes> FREDD2, el tema es que no me forwardea hacia las interfaces virtuales
<Bytes> por ejemplo eth1:2
<FREDD2> que raro
<FREDD2> deberia hacerlo al igual que una eth fisica
<Bytes> si, por eso pregunto
<Bytes> si, con las interfaces fisicas no tengo problemas
<FREDD2> pero la ves?, responde ping?
<Bytes> pero con las virtuales no hay forma de forwardiaelas
<Bytes> no
<Bytes> no, las ve
<FREDD2> entonces no existe, por eso no responde ping ni las ves
<Bytes> no existe?
<Bytes> ???
<FREDD2> primero tenes que levantarlas, y despues forwear
<FREDD2> claro, no esta asignada la virtual
<Bytes> estan levantadas
<Bytes> la asigne bien como debe se
<FREDD2> pero si estan levantadas, deberia responder
<FREDD2> al fw es igual que una fisica
<FREDD2> las fisicas te funcan bien?
<Bytes> si
<Bytes> me responden, me puedo conectar a internet y todo
<Bytes> pero con las virtuales no puedo ni acceder a internet, ni ver las otras redes
<FREDD2> mmm, me mataste
<FREDD2> salvo que esten en distinto pool
<FREDD2> y por eso no se ven, pero deberia tener salida a inet
<Bytes> la verdad no tengo idea que puede ser
<Bytes> me esta matando que no funcione
<Bytes> ya deshice el firewall 3 veces en todas me paso lo mismo
<FREDD2> XDD
<chester> 7join #peru
 * mama21mama 0/
<mama21mama> alguien probo el kernel ya con las mejoras en el grupos de trabajo por medio de las TTY?
<mama21mama>  kernel 2.6.36
<FREDD2> \o
<ONx> FREDD2,  ayudame
<ONx> xD
<ONx> bañame con tu sabiduria
<FREDD2> ONx, !
<ONx> FREDD2,  tu asesoramiento es gratis o cobras?
<FREDD2> es pago ONx
<ONx> uh...ando medio corta de fondos...aceptas cuotas?
<FREDD2> eft
<ONx> especias?
<FREDD2> no tenes privilegios vos
<ONx> xD
<ONx> debería
<FREDD2> no
<ONx> entonces no me vas a asesorar?
<FREDD2> tal ves
<FREDD2> estoy en estrellita
<ONx> las estrellitas se estrellan...anda sabiendo eso vos
<ONx> muajaja (?)
<FREDD2> yo soy la excepcio
<ONx> mmm te soborno con pizza comprada y una pelicula a elección tuya? ( aclaro, la tenés que traer vos)
<FREDD2> podria ser
<FREDD2> tentadora la oferta
<ONx> xD
<ONx> estrellita resultaste más fácil que la tabla del uno!
<FREDD2> hace una encuesta
<ONx> no te conviene pib
<ONx> *pibe
<FREDD2> <ONx> no te conviene pib
<FREDD2> <ONx> *pibe < a vos
<FREDD2> Tukeke, locaso
<mama21mama> mvware no hay caso che no se via via web
<mama21mama> *vmware
<ONx> FREDD2 eh? un pibe? a mi? que prentendes?!
<file_not_found1> hay Alquien que me pueda responder si usa mp3 diags?
<file_not_found1> holaaaaaaa
<mama21mama> mp3 diags ?
<mama21mama> solo uso mp3 muy debes en cuado.
<file_not_found1> repara los saltos de los mp3
<file_not_found1> mama21mama
<mama21mama> aaaa
<mama21mama> mira vos.
<file_not_found1> eso no se puede, no?
<file_not_found1> hola
<parnassus> si con filtros se se puede.
<file_not_found1> como hago para saber si salta
<parnassus> sinceramente no soy profesional de audio. pero con un editor seguro podras saber.
<file_not_found1> y el backup de mp3 diags es de archivos originales
<file_not_found1> deberian poner un cartel "El sabado no atendemos". gracias
<Tukeke> FREDD2, que fue locasa
<Tukeke> xD
#ubuntu-ar 2010-12-19
<sismonda> 192.168.20.50 3128
<sismonda> la ip que te resuelve opencms00.editorialperfil.com.ar es interna o externa
<sismonda> ?
<sismonda> perdón me activaron la guardia después de una noche de cervezas y no veo en que ventana escribo
<sansen> triptuker, no creo
<triptuker> ok
<triptuker> gracias
<triptuker> buenas
<triptuker> tengo un problema
<triptuker> tengo instalado Lubuntu 10.10 pero no se por que no puedo configurar el control de volumen porque "configuracion de control de volumen " me aparece en cris (ocea que no puedo entrar) en el pane
 * mama21mama 0/
<FREDD2> \o
<mitnick_> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-12
<luis_> holaa! alguien ahi? necesito ayuda con un bug que tengo a ver que me dicen uds. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/898615
<zeroadrenaline> hola luis
<luis_> hola zeroadrenaline
<luis_> todo bien?
<luis_> alguna idea en cuanto a ese bug?
<zeroadrenaline> luis_: estoy leyendo.
<luis_> ok zeroadrenaline, espero tus ideas!
<luis_> alguna novedad zeroadrenaline ?
<zeroadrenaline> luis_: disculpá, pase de un momento de ocio laboral  a un momento de ocupación extrema y no pude seguir con esto.
<zeroadrenaline> luis_: mandame por mail el link al bug a zeroadrenalinux(at)gmail(dot)com y lo vemos.
<unimix> luis_, todavia no lo han asignado, asi que esta todo como vos lo generaste
<unimix> por casualidad, no tendras problemas de administracion de energia/ACPI ?
<luis_> puede ser
<luis_> el dilema es siempre el mismo
<luis_> quiero encontrar la forma de aislar el problema
<unimix> solo no te funciona la hibernacion ? La suspension funciona bien ?
<luis_> pero es ultra raro, fijate en mi ultimo adjunto, hay veces que funciona y hay veces que no
<luis_> la hibernación no funciona casi nunca
<luis_> y la suspencion cada tanto
<luis_> pero no puedo establecer cual es la diferencia en los casos que funciona
<luis_> oops! *suspensión
<unimix> y con el video no tenes cosas raras despues de suspender, por ejemplo ?
<luis_> nada
<luis_> y hasta 11.04 funcionaba todo bien
<unimix> ok. te preguntaba porque en el foro de este LoCo Team hay abierto un caso algo mas complicado que el tuyo
<unimix> con una Asus
<luis_> mirá
<luis_> desde una sesion de solo command line funciona
<unimix> y ahi pase un patch para solucionar temporalmente el problema de administracion de energia
<luis_> con el windows funciona
<luis_> tenés el link a mano? podría intentarlo
<unimix> hasta que salga la 3.3 que pareceria haberlo solucionado (eso dicen los devs de Linux Kernel)
<unimix> ya te lo paso
<unimix> dale una leida a http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1801146
<luis_> pero no se si viste que hasta probé con el kernel 3.2
<luis_> y nada
<unimix> si, vi que probaste con es version pero los devs del kernel Linux, en la nota de Phoronix, dicen que creen que para la 3.3 estaria solucionado
<unimix> mientras ofrecen parches
<unimix> creo que en la tercer pagina de la nota hay un hipervinculo que te lleva a un thread que contiene mas parches
<unimix> que el que ofrecen para solucionar el reconocimiento de ACPI por parte del kernel
<unimix> esos son parches mas especificos que el primero de la nota
<luis_> ah, ok
<unimix> una buena forma de saber si la base del problema esta en el tema ACPI es revisando /var/log/dmesg
<luis_> ya postié en el bug una salida del dmesg
<unimix> toda mencion problematica con ACPI puede impactar negativamente en el funcionamiento de la maquina con control de energia, por ej. la hibernacion
<luis_> ahi lo más saliente es que dice que no puede suspender por un proceso
<unimix> leyendo
<unimix> el ultimo dmesg es el unico que enviaste ?
<luis_> sisi
<unimix> es decir, el de tu ultimo post
<luis_> correcto
<luis_> ahora postié en un chat ésto http://paste.ubuntu.com/768209/
<luis_> que son las salidas de mount y fstab
<unimix> bueno, ahi hay algo que me parece significativo y esta relacionado conun bug con la placa de video
<unimix> sorry por el flooding ...
<unimix> [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in /debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<unimix> [10838.211131] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010
<unimix> [10838.211134] page table error
<unimix> [10838.211136]   PGTBL_ER: 0x00000003
<unimix> [10838.211141] [drm:i915_report_and_clear_eir] *ERROR* EIR stuck: 0x00000010, masking
<unimix> [10838.211152] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000010
<unimix> [10838.211154] page table error
<unimix> [10838.211156]   PGTBL_ER: 0x00000003
<unimix> con l aplaca o con su driver, pero eso no deberia suceder cuando volves de hinernar y es el primer
<unimix> error que aparece en la secuencia del proceso de wake up
<luis_> en otro canal me dicen que puede ser un problema con una nfs montada
<unimix> si, tambien te lo pusieron por escrito en el bug
<unimix> report
<luis_> ah no lo vi!
<luis_> estoy metiendo presion por todos lados! jajaj
<unimix> por lo menos lograste que con un solo bug report le den medium priority
<beuno> o/ unimix
<unimix> hay otros bugs mas polemicos y estan con priority low
<unimix> beuno, o/
<luis_> mirá! no sabía!
<luis_> tenía configurada una carpeta compartida a través de la red
<luis_> y parece que eso puede estar complicando
<unimix> Desactivala para una prueba y ahi veras si esta relacionado o no
<unimix> fijate tambien que al final de tu dmesg tambien dice
<unimix> Restarting tasks ... done.
<unimix> [10883.029741] video LNXVIDEO:01: Restoring backlight state
<unimix> [10883.130060] [drm:drm_mode_getfb] *ERROR* invalid framebuffer id
<unimix> [10884.499058] 8139too 0000:08:08.0: eth0: link down
<unimix> [10884.499359] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<unimix> [10884.660081] b43-phy3: Loading firmware version 508.1084 (2009-01-14 01:32:01)
<unimix> [10884.752542] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<unimix> ahi tenes problemas con el backlight de la pantalla y con las placas de red
<unimix> el backlight esta relacionado con el problema de antes, el error del drm_mode
<luis_> a ver,
<unimix> la verdad que para dar una opinion mas acabada seria piola que informes el dmesg apenas termino de iniciar la maquina, antes de suspender y/o hibernar
<luis_> ok, voy a hacer eso
<luis_> bueno, voy a probar todo esto y veo que sale, vuelvo en un rato
<unimix> ok, suerte !
<luis_> unimix, parece que di en la tecla!
<unimix> con que ?
<unimix> que hiciste ?
<luis_> tenía montada una carpeta nfs
<luis_> en fstab
<luis_> que usaba para compartir una carpeta a traves de la red
<luis_> lo commenté-afuera con # , reseteé y ahora funcionó
<unimix> la desactivaste y funciono todo ?
<luis_> por ahora si
<unimix> xcelente !
<unimix> probala a fondo y si esta estable dale las gracias al flaco que menciono eso en el bug report
<unimix> asi lo cierran y queda somo solucionado para otros
<luis_> ok, ahora lo comento
<unimix> probala bien antes
<luis_> no da dar un resultado preliminar? o espero?
<unimix> horas mas, horas menos no hacen diferencia pero un si y despues un no desvirtuan al que hace las pruebas
<unimix> asegurate que funcione en forma estable y despues informas el resultado, cualquiera sea
<unimix> para bien o para mal
<beuno> luis_, unimix, quizas esto sirva: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting
<luis_> a ver beuno
<unimix> esta mu bueno eso beuno !
<unimix> muy*
<luis_> beuno, lo voy a correr a ese script, pero no hoy porque ya no tengo tiempo!
<invitado_web> hola. Hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-13
<naudy> Buenas noches a todos
<granjero> buenas noches!
<granjero> como andan?
<luchomax> hola gente
<luchomax> como va?
<luchomax> tengo problemas con ubuntu one en ubuntu 11.10 _64
<luchomax> alguien puede darme una mano?
<luchomax> jajaja
<luchomax> no es por nada
<luchomax> pero parecen argentos
<luchomax> :P
<luchomax> ninguno labura en este foto
<luchomax> foro
<luchomax> jajaja
<debsan> luchomax, dan pocas ganas de ayudarte
<luchomax> me dicen por la cucaracha que beuno manda aca
<luchomax> jaja
<debsan> btw de no es foro
<luchomax> gracias debsan
<luchomax> ahhhhhhhhh
<luchomax> como es la cosa
<debsan> es un chat
<luchomax> entonces aca es chat para?
<luchomax> acabaramos
<luchomax> y no charlan?
<luchomax> jajaja
<debsan> !topic
<debsan> la gente esta ocupada a veces. Pero si tenes una pregunta hacela directamentem tratando de explicar lo mas posible el problema/duda
<luchomax> gracias
<luchomax> a ver
<luchomax> instale ubuntu 11.10 _ 64
<luchomax> soy user de ubuntu one
<luchomax> lo tengo funcionando en otras pcs
<luchomax> pero no consigo logearme en la cuenta desde esta maquina
<luchomax> entre en la pagina para ver los posibles troubleshootings
<debsan> luchomax, te tira algun error ?
<luchomax> se queda logeando infinitamente
<luchomax> y nunca entra
<tkw-one> jajaja le debe decir password o login incorrecto... jajaja
<luchomax> lo desinstale
<luchomax> pero desde la web puedo entrar sin problema con los mismos datos
<luchomax> :S
<beuno> luchomax, hay algo en los logs?
<debsan> tkw-one, alto pillo resultaste
<beuno> luchomax, fijate en: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<luchomax> gracias
<tkw-one> seguro que si no logea bien es porque la clave o el usuario no esta bien... simple y claro.
<beuno> no
<beuno> si no esta bien la clave, le diria que no esta bien la clave
<luchomax> no tengo ningun dato almacenado
<beuno> luchomax, venite a #ubuntuone
<luchomax> okssssss
<luchomax> gracias de todas maneras :D
<debsan> tkw-one, pillo :-P
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-14
<PabloRubianes> hola como andan?
<unimix> PabloRubianes, o/
<PabloRubianes> todo bien unimix?
<unimix> Seeee ... si te digo todo de 10 casi quemeestoy quejando :P
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<unimix> anoche no pude seguir la broma en #ubuntu-uy, la vi recienhoy por la mañana
<PabloRubianes> cual broma?
<PabloRubianes> :S
<unimix> la de mandarles gente culta que dice NERs
<PabloRubianes> ahhh si muchas gracias!!!
<PabloRubianes> ahora esta Herederos... nos invade canal 13
<PabloRubianes> y telefe
<PabloRubianes> mil gracias!!!
<PabloRubianes> :P
<unimix> Je ! No hay nada que agradacer, casi que son Ustedes los que nos hacen un favor recibiendo gente asi :P
<unimix> hace meses, pero meses de verdad que no veo ni siquiera una peli en la TV
<PabloRubianes> haces bien
<PabloRubianes> por lo que llega aca, no deben pasar nada bueno
<PabloRubianes> ahhh si hay algo
<debsan> salvo porque te perdes canal encuentro
<PabloRubianes> hay un programa que hace campanela
<unimix> cuando quiero ver algo uso una maquina con XBMC y listo, veo lo que quiero, cuando queiro como quiero
<PabloRubianes> que dan en el canal del estado que esta bueno
<PabloRubianes> uno de ciencia
<unimix> Bueno, Encuentro es tema aparte porque es un solo canal contra una grilla abrumadora de basura
<PabloRubianes> ese canal aca no llega
<PabloRubianes> pero si cronica
<unimix> no, va solamente por cable
<debsan> podes verlo todo online
<PabloRubianes> un dia lo busco
<unimix> raro, cierto ? el mejor canal cultural de ARG va solamente por cable
<PabloRubianes> no tanto
<PabloRubianes> aca los 2 mejores canales de cultura 1 es de cable y otro lo ve poca gente
<unimix> "Faltan 4538,29 horas para el Invierno del 2015"
<PabloRubianes> los 2 del estado claro
<unimix> creo que para el año que viene Encuentro saldra al aire, cuando la TV digital termine de expandirse
<unimix> (que optimista que estoy diciendo "el año que viene")
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> algo es algo
<PabloRubianes> con que alguien lo vea es un golazo
<PabloRubianes> aca no se podia ver nada
<PabloRubianes> hasta que cuando asumio Tabare volo a la cupula del canal del estado y puso gente seria
<unimix> lo ve mucha gente, el tema que nadie se cuelga en un bar a hablar de cosas que aprenden viendo ese canal, si se cuelgan hablando de las estupideces de Tinelli, por ej.
<unimix> pero esa misma gente tambien ve Encuentro, solo ue no lo difunden
<juancarlospaco> ⦿_⦿
<unimix> Esas renovaciones son ciclicas ... es como que la fatiga de materiales afecta a los funcionarios
<unimix> entonces cambias de escoba, porque escoba nueva siempre barre bien :)
<juancarlospaco> fukin banco nacion estaba de paro :(
<astinx> Hola
<astinx> Disculpen tengo una consulta, si alguien me la pudiera responder estaria muy agradecido
<astinx> Recientemente me ha aparecido en mi navegador firefox lo que parece ser un spam de publicidad, aparece en la parte inferior del navegador en todas las paginas que entro
<astinx> ¿Hay algun software para ubuntu que me ayude a quitarlo?
<invitado_web> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-15
<iznogud_> buenasss
<toplop> nesecito conectar a un protatil un blackberry y que el blackberry sea un modem no mas!!!
<toplop> y no ecuentro un buen software
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-16
<granjero> hola, alguien por acá¿?
<granjero> como andan? hoy me preguntaba como hacer que nmap sea más rápido? al final siempre termino usando una app de mi ipod para ver la red. nmap -sn 10.0.0.1/24 tarda bastante
<granjero> lo que quiero ver sólo son los clientes activos, su ip, y datos de netbios servicios
<marcelo_fdz> granjero, si no te importa ser más "verborrágico", usa el parámetro -T 4
<granjero> excelente
<granjero> no lo habia visto el T 4 en el man
<chory> granjero yo tengo nmap de gui q te hace un grafico de la red bastante bueno
<granjero> chory, no sabía que tenía gui
<marcelo_fdz> granjero, zenmap
<granjero> y nmapsi4?
<marcelo_fdz> no lo conozco
<marcelo_fdz> zenmap es el oficial de nmap
<granjero> ahi lo instale
<granjero> esta bueno
<granjero> me gusta que escriba el comando
<granjero> =)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-12-17
<Grecoo> hay alguien=
<Grecoo> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-10
<FREDD2> Buenas noches
<psycl0> buenas
<psycl0> alguno podria darme una mano?
<psycl0> mi ubuntu no bootea :(
<pablo__> algien sabe como hacer un string en bash , donde se pida que el usuario ingrese un dato  teclado  y  si no lo igresa tiempo determinado strin siga  corriendo  otras sentencias
<pablo__> por favor si algien , me puede ayudar , rindo martes , no encuentro nada guie como hacerlo
<thor__> hola, compañeros tengo un problema con wine, no reconoce mi tarjeta grafica
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-11
<ivan_> Hola.
<ivanw> ¿Alguien me ayudaría con los problemas de temperatura? Le compré un cooler, le cambié la grasa siliconada. Si la dejo destapada igualmente la temperatura sube a 65ºC+.
<ivanw> http://pastebin.com/sPg6mtj1 esas son las temperaturas con la tapa abierta y un ventilador dirigido hacia el motherboard.
<Mansanken> Buenas gente como les va
<Mansanken> necesito ayuda por favor
<Mansanken> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<FREDD2> ivanw: estan bien esas temperaturas
<FREDD2> 65º es normal tmb
<ivanw> FREDD2: ya sé, ahora tengo un ventilador de pie apuntando al motherboard, la carcasa está destapada. Sin embargo, llega un punto en el que llega a 70 o más y se apaga sola. Esté en el SO que esté (tengo una partición con Windows).
<FREDD2> tenes que cambiar el set point desde la bios, debe estar baja, subila a 85
<ivanw> Y no la estreso tanto, únicamente un video a 720p alcanza para que colapse.
<ivanw> ¿Cómo se hace eso?
<ivanw> (no tengo forma de configurar ventiladores en la BIOS)
<FREDD2> en power debe estar
<FREDD2> algo asi como power off 70º
<invitado_web> Hola?
<invitado_web> Alguien me podria ayudar?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-12
<FREDD2> granjero: locaso! tanto tiempo
<granjero> esa FREDD2 !!!!
<granjero> como va tanto tiempo?
<FREDD2> todo en su lugar por ahora, vos??
<granjero> todo bien
<granjero> buscando alguna herramienta de diagnostico de hardware
<granjero> siempre luchando contra la matrix viste
<FREDD2> see, es interminable
<FREDD2> que tipo de diagnostico??
<granjero> una máquina me dicen que responde mal aleatoriamente con errores extraños
<granjero> cuelgues
<granjero> desconeccion de la red
<granjero> usbs que andan mal
<granjero> una maquina nueva
<granjero> y sospecho del mother
<granjero> pero ni idea como testearlo
<granjero> estaba leyendo por aca
<FREDD2> y mira en los logs para empezar
<granjero> http://www.inquisitor.ru/doc/tests/index.html
<granjero> es que no tiene gnu/linux =P
<FREDD2> despues hay varios para "estresar" la pc, pero no recuerdo los nombres
<FREDD2> ahhhhh
<granjero> viste como es eso
<FREDD2> me mataste
<FREDD2> XD
<granjero> jaja
<FREDD2> el everest o algo asi no es para eso?
<granjero> si por eso yo tambien estoy leyendo
<granjero> es como el lshw el everest me parece
<granjero> y lspci
<FREDD2> me re garcaste
<FREDD2> jojojoj
<FREDD2> mandale live cd y proba con linu´
<granjero> y dmidecode
<granjero> si eso voy a hacer
<granjero> vamos a #ubuntu-es-offtopic antes que nos baneen
<FREDD2> le das al cat /proc/cpuinyfo
<FREDD2> dale
<jmobiol> hola !
<jmobiol> necesito hacer una pregunta
<jmobiol> hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-12-16
<CrazyZurfer> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2013-12-09
<azzid> buenas
<azzid> alguien por aqui?
<wil_> saludos a todos desde italia
<wil_> prolema con la pass!  quien me ayuda?
<wil_> saludos a todos desde italia!!
<wil_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6545578/
#ubuntu-ar 2013-12-10
<Carlos_linux> hola
<Carlos_linux> necesito conectar mi celular a ubuntu y no me lo abre
#ubuntu-ar 2013-12-15
<Zimo> ¿Alguien despierto?
<Zimo> tengo un problema con una tarjeta de memoria micro SD http://paste.ubuntu.com/6576147/
<Zimo> Allí está la falla. La tarjeta de memoria cuando introduzco en un teléfono móvil sí es reconocida y funciona
<Zimo> pero cuando la introduzco en el lector de mi computadora no lo reconoce el sistema
<Zimo> he usado GParted para tratar de formatearla y no me deja, me dice que hay error y falla
<Zimo> es como si tuviera un formato extraño esa tarjeta que no reconoce GParted
#ubuntu-ar 2016-12-15
<fox9hound> hello muchachos
#ubuntu-ar 2016-12-16
<San_tiago> hola
<San_tiagolll> hello world
#ubuntu-ar 2017-12-17
<Dafting> Hola?
